# SS Davinci Missing BLT



## OBeerWANKenobi (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi all ,

I haven't been into car audio since the mid to late 90's and I'm just starting to get back into it again. I've found that some of my favorite stuff from back in the day can be had for decent prices so I'm thinking I'll stay "old school".

So, I have a chance at a Soundstream Davinci amp that was installed in the "Wall" of a car stereo place. It is missing one of the BLTs and the cables for them.

Can the missing parts or a working substitute for them be had now a days?

Also, what is a decent approximation on the value?

Thanks!

P.S. I also have a set of the purple Clarion Pro Audio 6.5 components SRS1691 X2 (made in Japan) from that time period. Can they be re-coned? They were in perfect working order but the cones just got brittle over time. I really loved the sound of them.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

BLT's can still be had if you look around. That amp had a special BLT that had more channels than the regular ones, and it was gold tone like the amp.
They do pop up from time to time also.
Good luck on your hunt...


----------



## OBeerWANKenobi (Mar 8, 2015)

Well, 
It does come with one BLT4 (the gold one) so I think I'm going to go ahead and pounce on it.

I'm also going to be picking up some new in box Eclipse 8701's from them as well.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

I picked up a DaVinci searching for one on Google. Found a guy in Washington state that had one on Craigslist! The gold plating is a little thin but man its cool. I had it on eBay but I'm glad it didn't reach the reserve. Now I'm just trying to figure out if it is going to be used or framed and hung on a wall!


----------



## ralaniz88 (Dec 1, 2010)

Did you end up buying the soundstream davinci that was on display? Was it an original davinci blue circuit board or red? just wondering take care


----------



## OBeerWANKenobi (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes, and it's blue.
I just picked up a USA made Soundstream Van Gogh (VGA 800.2) today from the same place. The Davinci is still tucked away in its box. I wanted to use it in my current application, but where I'd have to mount it, I wouldn't be able to see it, so it would be a waste. I used my lil wonder and the Van Gogh instead.

I was going to use my 10.2 but it didn't work after being in storage, so I've got to get it fixed.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

OBeerWANKenobi said:


> Yes, and it's blue.
> I just picked up a USA made Soundstream Van Gogh (VGA 800.2) today from the same place. The Davinci is still tucked away in its box. I wanted to use it in my current application, but where I'd have to mount it, I wouldn't be able to see it, so it would be a waste. I used my lil wonder and the Van Gogh instead.
> 
> I was going to use my 10.2 but it didn't work after being in storage, so I've got to get it fixed.


If you don't know already, hit up ShawnK on the forum to restore your SS gear, he is very thorough and great to deal with!


----------



## OBeerWANKenobi (Mar 8, 2015)

knever3 said:


> If you don't know already, hit up ShawnK on the forum to restore your SS gear, he is very thorough and great to deal with!


Hey thanks! I think I'll do that.

ETA: Does he go by ShawnK or what? How do I get a hold of him.


----------



## ralaniz88 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, nice pick up, I wish I could find a spot near me with some new old stock gear. You by chance wouldn't be willing to sell your davinci would you? I had one before and shouldn't of let it go but I did. I still have a lot of other old school Soundstream. I have a 10.2 as well which is a great amp I love it. If you want to private pm that's fine to. Thanks


----------



## reaper68 (Jun 29, 2008)

If you ever run into issues with the Davinci I have the full schematics along with the Original tarantula


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

How I would LOVE to find one bnib. A gorgeous amp.


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

A friend has got this and he would like sell it




I'll give you his mail address in your PM


----------



## jcpolo1 (Sep 22, 2015)

reaper68 said:


> If you ever run into issues with the Davinci I have the full schematics along with the Original tarantula


I have a tarantula TR2000 that I'm trying to get repaired but there is no information on this amp. If you could send anything to me I'd be ever so grateful.


----------



## jcpolo1 (Sep 22, 2015)

[email protected]'go said:


> A friend has got this and he would like sell it
> 
> 
> I'll give you his mail address in your PM


I'd be interested in these if he passes.


----------



## reaper68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Shoot me a pm with your email addy and I can send you over the pdf's


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

hey guys I have a davanci and could use some cables or sell the thing


----------



## jcpolo1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Pm me if you'd like to sell it.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

The Davinci only came with 1 BLT4 as standard, and you can run all channels from this single one. But is has inputs for a second one if you want to run all 7 channels independently (if you for example have time alignment on all channels, want to use external crossovers etc). 

I was lucky enough to pick up a NOS Davinci spec BLT4 on this forum a while back, so I have two for my Davinci. Missing cables for the second BLT4 though..


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

the same with me....
If you want to use standalone processor then you would need two 4 ch BLts, if you intend to use internal DaVinci crossover then you ned only one BLT.

look on German ebay...they pop up from time to time.... price is approx 80-100€


----------



## xconcepts (May 17, 2011)

Just call Soundstream, they have them in stock


----------

